# John Gilpin Pub, March 2016



## urbexdevil (Mar 13, 2016)

After memories of passing this place and being dropped off in the carpark back in the college days, seeing the pub boarded up meant it’s been on the list to explore for quite some time.

At the first opportunity, teaming up with Tiny Urban Exploration, we were there!

The pub is now unfortunately stripped of most interesting features and nearly everything you can imagine smashed to pieces by the local youths. Kindly resulting in another injury for UrbexDevil for the second time in a row… cheers kids! Make shift wrapping up the cut to stop blood dripping everywhere we pressed on.

Rather amusingly as we exited the building and proceeded to take external photos, the local police spotted us. After a rather amusing conversation on how they thought they were going mad seeing flashes and a long minor issue of a stop and search, we were told that kids were arrested only a few hours before us for smashing the place to pieces.

Onto the history side now!



> The John Gilpin pub has been trading since 1878, owned by McMullens closed in 2014 after more than 125 years of trading. Despite a large investment years before, the land has been sold to developers and its demolition is imminent.
> 
> The pub was named after a poem made famous by William Cowper in 1782.


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2016)

The nice bit of that report is, some pond scum got nicked. I have often seen trophies left behind in pubs, clubs and even schools, always seems wrong to me, I enjoyed your report and lovely pics UD, Many Thanks


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 13, 2016)

smiler said:


> The nice bit of that report is, some pond scum got nicked. I have often seen trophies left behind in pubs, clubs and even schools, always seems wrong to me, I enjoyed your report and lovely pics UD, Many Thanks



Cheers, yeah it is mad to think they just leave it behind probably to end up in a bin somewhere. I suspect the local kids tried nicking it but it was too big for them.

Shame I have an annoying habit of posting reports and dating them with the wrong year lmao.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one urbexdevil


----------



## mummy250271 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great pictures, but so sad. Spent all my teens in that place and so many happy (and not so happy) memories, thought it was meant to be demolished for flats


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 13, 2016)

> thought it was meant to be demolished for flats



Yep, police told us it's due to be demolished soon. Not sure if it will be flats, I havent looked it up, but with the new beefeater opened oposite I cant imagine it will be another pub there.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

It's not too bad and I do like the wooden ornate bar. On this website you can edit a comment but can you not edit a post? Then you'll be able to change the date yourself.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 13, 2016)

i remember this pub, i'm sure my parents would have spent time here in their youth


----------



## HughieD (Mar 14, 2016)

Very well exposed set of pix given the lighting.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 14, 2016)

Blimey, lived in Hertford and drank in there a few times in the 80's and 90's, sad to see it this way, thanks for sharing mate


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Its always nice when you see a nice set with memorys attached to the place.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 14, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Very well exposed set of pix given the lighting.



Magic 

LED panel to light the room and torch to light paint where the shadows are


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Great collection and write up,Thanks for sharing.


----------

